# BLACKWATER - gated community in Georgia



## woofy (Jun 26, 2012)

Beagle condos










latest in poop free flooring





new housing under construction










contented resident


----------



## swampcat95 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice setup


----------



## Jay Bee (Jun 26, 2012)

Very impressive


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrbrock58 (Jun 26, 2012)

That black flooring is what I was telling Jody about.It work real good. washes easy.It call poultry flooring.. Nice set up..Good looking tri..


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice set up


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jun 26, 2012)

wrbrock58 said:


> That black flooring is what I was telling Jody about.It work real good. washes easy.It call poultry flooring.. Nice set up..Good looking tri..



That greenhouse bench tops, not poultry flooring.  Thats what all my kennels are made of too.  Been using them for about 5 years now and love them!


----------



## wrbrock58 (Jun 27, 2012)

Greenhouse or poultry flooring, it work. Georgia poultry in Royston Ga. sale it as poultry flooring. 11.98 for 2x4 sheet.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jun 27, 2012)

wrbrock58 said:


> Greenhouse or poultry flooring, it work. Georgia poultry in Royston Ga. sale it as poultry flooring. 11.98 for 2x4 sheet.



Yep same stuff and last for ever.  Kennel will fall apart and floor will still be good to go.  The price is still the same I paid when I paid.  Glad to see the recession has not caused it to spike like everything else.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Real nice set up.And good lookin hounds.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I hope my Blueberrys don't turn their Computers on and see this, if so, I'm in a LOT OF TROUBLE-----First Class


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats my kind of resort!
Looking good


----------



## Prorain (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice community setup!I've seen the flooring in several different uses usually in farm/ag setups but looks like it works well in the pet world.


----------



## canecuttercraig (Jun 27, 2012)

those are awesome.


----------



## woofy (Apr 25, 2014)

*Blackwater 2.0*

Well the housing slump is over, new construction is underway and the first of 3 new Beagle Condos is being placed in service.  The Blackwater Gang is gathering at the gate to check out the new tenants.





The new tenants approve.


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 25, 2014)

Woofy I got to give it to ya ,you got the total package going on ,awesome set up and good looking dogs Sir


----------



## Frogman87 (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a great setup!  Woofy, what is that flooring called?


----------



## canepatch (Apr 26, 2014)

Hope you've got a vacancy for a senior citizen!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 26, 2014)

This Senior citizen would like to go also, but under ONE CONDITION CanePatch MUST be located on the OTHER end of the building!!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 27, 2014)

Send the construction crew up my way. I need them to do some renovations.


----------



## woofy (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm gonna put Canepatch and Preacher right next to each other so they bark all day long!!


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 27, 2014)

woofy said:


> I'm gonna put Canepatch and Preacher right next to each other so they bark all day long!!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

Nothing like a traditional Tri color.You got some beautiful hounds.I love tri color hounds.


----------



## MrBull (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice


----------

